# Some of my ambilobe chameleons



## troy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks and happy new year. Have you heard anything about the new chameleons in madagascar (Scientists have rediscovered a chameleon in Madagascar last seen 100 years ago Are relatives of these already in the herp trade?


----------



## troy (Jan 4, 2021)

I heard!! calumma mini chameleon family species...so small and colorful... madagascar shut it's borders to export to preserve the forests!!! which I am very thankful for....so it will be quite a while before these species will be captive bred...


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 4, 2021)

Your ambilobe males are beautiful. Peaceful creatures, or at least the 3 I had were.


----------



## troy (Jan 4, 2021)

thanks!! I have a few that are friendly... each one has their own personality... the females are more friendly...usually


----------



## abax (Jan 4, 2021)

Spectacular coloration on those critters.


----------



## Don I (Jan 5, 2021)

Beautiful little guys.
Don


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 6, 2021)

You have fantastic Chams.
I am also a Cham owner and orchid enthusiast.
Hers a few pics of my Ambilobe, Ambanja and Nosy Be males:


----------



## monocotman (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow those colours really pop!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2021)

are these "outdoors" all year round (I'm guessing they are in some coop/cage made of screening)?


----------



## troy (Jan 6, 2021)

awesome!!! good to see there are others with these colorful beauties!! yours look healthy!! I also have dendrobiums in my vivs....and cattleyas....hoyas & bulbophyllums...I don't have any angraecums, but they live in the chams habitat


----------



## PeteM (Jan 17, 2021)

Looking good. Adding my guy. Calumma parsonii cristifer.


----------



## troy (Jan 17, 2021)

he is a great species!! is he a montane?


----------



## PeteM (Jan 18, 2021)

troy said:


> he is a great species!! is he a montane?


Yes, these guys are considered in that group.


----------



## troy (Jan 18, 2021)

I love all chameleons except veiled... do you keep him in your greenhouse? he looks very big & wise...lol..


----------



## PeteM (Jan 19, 2021)

troy said:


> I love all chameleons except veiled... do you keep him in your greenhouse? he looks very big & wise...lol..


Thanks.. I do, he is in the basement grow room. Yes, wise and prehistoric.


----------

